# Question about old school JBL GTX47 crossover and JBL GTE422 EQ for a active 3 way se



## Qken84 (Aug 25, 2011)

dose anyone know anything about the JBL GTE422 EQ and JBL GTX47 crossover? i found both of them brand new in box for 133 shipped to me online. so i bought them because i could.  i have a eclipse cd3200 headunit, eclipse EA3422 4 channel amp,kicker ix402 2 channel amp ppi 3 way powerclass comp set. i have a sub but no amp for it yet so its out of this story. my question is are the 2 JBL's i listed any good? i never seen them befor in person so i figured id ask. because id like to use them to run active and have my setup tuned with a RTA sometime soon. so if anyone has any experience with these 2 or see's any problems in my setup if i were to try 2 use the 2 JBL's let me know. any advice at all will be helpful.  by the way. my midbass will be LP @ 400hz 12db, my midrange will be bandpassed at 400-4k 12db and tweets highpassed at 4khz at 12db.


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

Any chance you'd be willing to sell me that GTX47? I need one BADLY! Its the last piece of equipment I need to finish my 3way front stage! PM me or send me an email as soon as possible please! Email is [email protected][dot]com

Any one else have this XO for sale!?!!!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I have two of the gtx47's NIB, I would consider selling one of them for the right price. They are my #1 favorite 3 way active crossover.

About 10 years ago I used an old one in my '90 talon that was equipped with a MB quart discus component set in Q-forms in the kick panels. It worked great as a crossover but what really impressed me was the "imaging enhancement" knob. It was incredible how much it improved imaging and created a soundstage. It also has a rear ambiance adjustment knob that simulates something similar to Sony's HX-DSP with the rear channels. You could use that to make the room size change from a recording studio to a cathedral. That alone makes it worth it to run rear fill with one of these.


----------

